# Common 02-06 Problems



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thinking of buying a newer 02-06 Altima. The 1997 Altima is dead and going to the bone yard. I know the 93-97 altima 2.4 motors had problems with the distributors big time. The intake and head gaskets blew sometimes also. I was wondering what the weak spots are on the (02-06) 2.5,2.5s Altimas. I want to puchase one and want to know what to look out for and (possibly fix)before I put it on the raod for (MANY YEARS) of trouble free driving. Thanks for your input. Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The next generation, 2007-and-up, were more reliable, IMO. If you are looking at the 4-cyl. models, you'd be best to steer clear of the 02-04 models. Many have had issues with oil burning despite a recall addressing the issue.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, The 02-04 were the ones I were looking at the most. They are more in my price range. What makes the 02-04 models burn oil? Bad valve stem seals or piston rings? Does the same apply to the 05 and 06 also? mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The QR25DE doesn't use a conventional EGR system. Instead of having an EGR valve that diverts exhaust gas into the intake manifold, it used the variable valve timing to crack open the exhaust valve slightly during the intake stroke to suck exhaust back into the combustion chamber. They also incorporated the catalytic converter into the exhaust manifold. When the L31 made it's debut in 2002, it apparantly had an ECM program that was detrimental to the catalyst, causing it to break apart. The bits of substrate would then get sucked into the combustion chamber during the EGR process and score the cylinder walls. This lead to poor ring sealing and subsequent oil burning. Nissan initiated a campaign to address these early models, which included, depending on year, an updated ECM program, updated heat shields on the exhaust manifold and in some would require an exhaust manifold an possibly an engine short block. Even with the updated program and having gone through the campaign, still experience the problems.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

I understand. All 02-04 Altimas are pieces of sh*t. I'll go look for a camry. Thanks for the input. Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I didn't say they were a POS...just avoid the early 4-cyl. models of the L31 Altima. The V6 is a good engine and the gas mileage only about 1 mpg less than the I-4. Personally, I would much rather have a 02-03 Maxima than the L31 Altima, though.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

So all the v6 altimas are good? I like the maxima's also just cant find one under $4000 without a ton of miles on them.


----------

